# Sungaya Inexpectata (sunny stick insects)



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi, I got some sungaya Inexpectata today from bugfest I don't know a lot about their care. I have found out that they can eat bramble, ivy and oak, is this right? Also they need to be kept humid. I have Eco earth to use as a substrate, is this ok for them. Does anyone have a good care sheet for them? I can't find any that have more than five lines of writing in

Thanks for any replies:2thumb:


----------

